# Lambda Illuminator LS Mod



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2002)

Has anyone else seen this *insanely bright* Legend 2-AA + DC-DC booster + Luxeon Star /O mod Lambda has put together?

It's really something. It kicks the Arc LS clear to the curb, _then_ stomps on it and flushes the pieces down the can! I'm currently setting up for a more controlled test, but a quickie test I did this afternoon showed the Arc-LS at 121,000+mcd and Lambda's mod at an incredible 256,000+mcd. Darn near burnt the dome right off my illuminance probe!!

This is what I just now got after setting up, measuring the 12 inches carefully, and allowing the lights to run for about a minute:

*Arc-LS with CR123A tube: 112,000mcd
Lambda Illuminator 2-AA: 259,000mcd*

I started a page for it on my website. Just snag it off the What's New page, or click here if you don't mind directly viewing the page in a non intended format.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow! Totally awesome!

Wayne www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 11, 2002)

THat's what i said! I'm waiting in line for this baby! 

Craig...let me know when you get a rough estimate on the runtime for this lite. I don't really care if it's only 1-2 or 3 hours...just as long as it's bright. I'll be using my NiMH's for sure.





I have a money order for you Lambda.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 11, 2002)

Man-I want one toutstanding work Lambda!
Put me on the list for one of these.
troy


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks great!! E-mail sent


----------



## Sean (Apr 11, 2002)

Yea, that is pretty much what my ZLT+ mini mag mod looked like compared to my ARC LS. Not surprised one bit. It was so bright I was afraid to put alkalines in it.





I would say these would be a great but for someone who wants a superbright LED flashlight. Highly recommended!


----------



## yclo (Apr 11, 2002)

Does that mean it won't last as long as the Arc LS?

YC


----------



## Klaus (Apr 11, 2002)

Craig,

so this is pretty much coming back to my question on the difference between an ARC-LS and an ZLT+LS-MiniMag - and the ARC-LS runtime with NiMhs - and the question to lambda which DC-DC regulator he is using at what efficiency .....

I think as we have now three really nice LS flashlights all more or less based on CPF work and/or input (ARC-LS, ZLT+LS-Mag, Lambdas Brinkmann-LS) a direct comparison of those would make much sense and be of high interest to CPF members (at least to me).

Klaus


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Craig,

so this is pretty much coming back to my question on the difference between an ARC-LS and an ZLT+LS-MiniMag - and the ARC-LS runtime with NiMhs - and the question to lambda which DC-DC regulator he is using at what efficiency .....
Klaus*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, that I don't know. I've never seen or used a ZLT equipped light - unless that's what's inside Lambda's booster Legend LS mods.




I've also never tried NiMH technology in the Arc-LS. I only recently got my hands on a set of 1600mAh NiMH AAs, but I can't do anything with them until I figure out what I did with the charger. :-/


----------



## Klaus (Apr 11, 2002)

Up late Craig ?





Thanks - I kind of remembered you posting about NiMhs a while ago - I didn´t wanted to sound strange - I wasn´t exactly yelling at you though



for not testing it yet .......

But I still think those three lights compared would be of very high interest - possibly adding runtime/brightness charts with all three using the same cells ....

Maybe one of the guys having designed the ZLT+ or someone having a spare ZLT+LS-Mag could provide you a sample - then you would have all three to do some toliet - eh - torture - testing ......

Did lambda tell you about the DC-DC stuff ? Is this such a secret ?





Thx again

Klaus


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Up late Craig ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yup, dyeing my hair. It was supposed to come out fluorescent pink on top with purple stripes to each side, and bleach blonde the rest of the way down. Something I haven't done in four or five years.




Turns out the darker purple colored dye I used for a highlight came out the exact same shade as the lighter pink dye I used on the top, and a part I didn't want to color at all managed to pick up an unwanted colorant transfer while rinsing the whole thing in the shower. So I've been up for the last hour repairing my seriously botched dye job.




The only way to salvage it now is to dye the whole top and my long tail (the part I didn't want dyed, but picked up a color transfer in the shower anyway) the same bright pink. I didn't f**k up the sides, so it'll still come out alright. And I can completely conceal it with a hat if needed.


<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Thanks - I kind of remembered you posting about NiMhs a while ago - I didn´t wanted to sound strange - I wasn´t exactly yelling at you though



for not testing it yet*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, I actually *have* them in my possession now, but I misplaced the little charger I got about a year earlier when I got NiMH AAA's for my green laser.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*But I still think those three lights compared would be of very high interest - *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I agree. Anything with "LS" in the name is a hot little item these days, whether commercially made or not.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Maybe one of the guys having designed the ZLT+ or someone having a spare ZLT+LS-Mag could provide you a sample - then you would have all three to do some toliet - eh - torture - testing ......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

User mods do not get drowned in the toilet. Too much of a risk of ruining it and not being able to procure a replacement. But I can still do some physical testing that doesn't end up in delicate electronic components being douched.





<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Did lambda tell you about the DC-DC stuff ? Is this such a secret ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know a thing about the inverter yet. May be secret - he did after all, glue the bezel on.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*Turns out the darker purple colored dye I used for a highlight came out the exact same shade as the lighter pink dye I used on the top, and a part I didn't want to color at all managed to pick up an unwanted colorant transfer while rinsing the whole thing in the shower. So I've been up for the last hour repairing my seriously botched dye job. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

We want Pics !!



























Klaus


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*We want Pics !!


Klaus*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, let me go rinse out the fix-up job, and if it came out alright I'll send up a quick snapshot.

(edit)




Pink and purple Manic Panic dye.





Turned out pink and pink.




My ponytail isn't visible in this picture, but it's pink too. It was supposed to stay bleach blond.











Well, you did ask!!! :O


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*Well, let me go rinse out the fix-up job, and if it came out alright I'll send up a quick snapshot.
Pink and purple Manic Panic dye.
Turned out pink and pink.




My ponytail isn't visible in this picture, but it's pink too. It was supposed to stay bleach blond.











Well, you did ask!!! :O*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Man, I should of sent you a Royal Blue Luxeon; it would probably make the hair glow pretty good!

Gota go to work, but will answer questions latter when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 11, 2002)

email sent


----------



## Bushman (Apr 11, 2002)

OOOOhhhhhhh! I missed it i missed it. I got my illumintaor yesterday and just got outside last night to test it out. Epletive lambda this sucker is brighter than i thought... I guess Craig and i Got ours at the same time...Ive had mine now for 24 hours and i already have people e-mailing me wanting me to trade it off or something... sorry guys this ones a keeper...now to go read Craigs posts.. LAmbda you better get to work!!!


----------



## Harrkev (Apr 11, 2002)

Lambda,

Do you have any more to sell?? I would like one, please.


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 11, 2002)

Damn Craig, you look just like our postman now! The only postman in the whole UK with a bright pink mohican! It used to be dayglo-yellow about a month ago.

My CCTV cams are all b/w or I`d snap a stillshot next time he`s here- which would probably be tomorrow, I`ve got a new Zip drive arriving with luck.

It`s, er...._unique_


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*I don't know a thing about the inverter yet. May be secret - he did after all, glue the bezel on.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Craig, the bezel is not glued on (yes, the head is thermal bonded to the body); you can unscrew the front ring/bezel and remove the front window and collamator lens. Just be very careful when re-assembling the light; any small dust particles on the lens or inside front window will cause scratches when you tighten it back down.

The DC/DC circuit is not ZLT or Max; it's a rather unconventional implementation of a circuit desinged to get the most out of the Luxeon without destroying it.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 11, 2002)

I would still love to see the Lambda Illuminator compared runtime/brightness-wise against an ARC-LS and ZLT+LS-mag (using the same cells).

Lambda - what is your point "getting out the most" - Brightness ? Brightness/runtime ? Efficiency ? [Any data on that] ?

Craig - how do the two you have compare using the same cells ? You did use one CR123 for the ARC-LS but I kind of remember that 2xAA Lithiums which seemed to have been in Lambdas light would be brighter in the ALS too.

And thinking of lambdas direct driven LS/mag mods it makes me no wonder that its brighter than an ARC-LS which most of the time is at 250ma - as also others wrote a ZLT+ at 350ma is way brighter too - so again - a direct comparison with runtime/brightness might be the only fair way to compare the three. 

In the end IMO it comes down to the efficiency of the circuit - given the same efficiency a brighter light will run shorter and vice versa - where both (bright&short vs dimm&long) will find its friends - so we have to keep both in mind when comparing the parts. The real bottom line design-wise will be the circuit and its efficiency.

Klaus


----------



## JollyRoger (Apr 11, 2002)

Lambda, what is the efficiency of your regulator at the current it is putting out using 2nimh?

If you don't want to say, or are not sure, can you atleast give a ballpark figure?


----------



## jeff1500 (Apr 11, 2002)

Excellent work.


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2002)

With alkaline batteries you will get 2 hours of straight run time. The only real problem with running so bright is AA cells don't like delivering that dense a current flow. If you were to use those same alkaline cells the next day, it will run another 45 min or so, just beacuse the batteries got to rest over night. Intermittent use and flat out running can give very different results.

With my circuit, efficiency takes a back seat to brightness; it was a concious trade off. AA cells are dirt cheap, and even the bargan brands perform well with this circuit.

There is a point however, where more current gives little back in the way of increased light output. I've attempted to optimize the possible light output for the heatsinking available.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Klaus:
*Craig - how do the two you have compare using the same cells ? You did use one CR123 for the ARC-LS but I kind of remember that 2xAA Lithiums which seemed to have been in Lambdas light would be brighter in the ALS too.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This morning, I grabbed the 2-AA tube for my LS and did the side-by-side thing on the ceiling. The results were pretty much the same. I haven't tried lithiums in either yet, as I'm out of them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris M.:
*Damn Craig, you look just like our postman now*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Your mailman has pink hair?!?
So much for being original...hahaha!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 12, 2002)

lambda sent me a confirmation that I am number 3 on the list. YES!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get my hands on this light. I like the concept of the Arc LS but really was looking forward to the AA battery pack. Now I get the battery pack setup I desired and at a cheaper price. I also like the tail switch. Did I mention I am number 3



.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmmm, Lambda have you tried lithiums in it yet?? To see if they will offer significant runtime increase?

Eric


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 12, 2002)

This light looks awfully good to me. Can't wait until mine arrives.


----------



## lambda (Apr 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lightspeed:
*Hmmm, Lambda have you tried lithiums in it yet?? To see if they will offer significant runtime increase?

Eric*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


If by lithiums you mean Energizer E2 Titanium, or Duracell Max type AAs, yes they do have a longer run time by about 40%. Although they last longer, the additional run time is not as bright when running continiously. Intermittent use gives much longer running times, but hard to keep track of, as for testing I just fire 'em up and let them run till the batteries die. 

But I like using the cheapest AAs I can find. just feels good not to pay big bucks for bateries.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 13, 2002)

So when are you gonna let us in on the big secret inside? What kind of circuit are you using and are you gonna share it with the rest of us.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 13, 2002)

Lambda has taken a different path of achievement here with current and voltage manipulation.
Though I have assembled hundreds of Brinkmann legends of both the AA Luxeon and the popular AAA Nichia LED and have been selling these here in the winter light deprived state I live in, this mod of lambdas is revolutionary, it is up to him whether or not to publicly explain what makes it tick.

All I know is that cost versus performance there would be no way I would spend $130 for a Luxeon as in the ARC LS when this Brinkmann Legend LS is better. The Brinkmanns I know intimately and they have been proven reliable...with some minor tweaking on my part.

To any member here that has requested buying my mods I am sorry, my professional career takes precidence during the spring/summer/fall seasons so that is why I am out of the loop of manufacturing new mods, not that I'm not still developing other stuff like cheaper HID lanterns and such.Also is the setup of a shop for the manufacture of my parent design.
Lambda especially touched me by sending me his "first", that was an open and kind gesture that I will never forget, wish more folks were like that. Best of luck my friend on this, its a winner!


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 13, 2002)

Daniel very high praise for lambda's Illuminator and you are more knowledgeable about mod's then I will ever be. I was hesitant to order one because I have never bought a mod, only namebrand products. But after your comments and Craig's review I am glad I took a chance and ordered one. Now I am one of the lucky few to get one.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 14, 2002)

Personally I think lambda could become very successful if he had financial backers to do a startup manufacturing plant of all the best qualities we want, like a switch akin to both the Brinkmann and a Surefire, pyrex lenses (scratchproof) HA III anodizing, battery multi paks of either multiple 123, AA or even C cells. Or NnmH Hi-cap AA's.
Plus on the horizon is the touted 5 watt Lumileds Luxeon, and naturally Nichia will want to surpass that in time.
I think an individual artistic product has more ownership appeal properties than a mass produced design. Besides his stuff works. 
Its a shame he is not here in Alaska during the winter (its 6 months long) when sun rise and sunset is less than 5 hours apart.I would like to incorporate both a luxeon and multiple LEds for a high and low out put lamp, or when the LS has nearly depleted the batteries a couple of white LEDs still work for additional time.


----------



## hairydogs (Apr 14, 2002)

what is the run time and the lumen level? I presume it is brighter than the green luxeon star which is rated at 23 lumen.


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 14, 2002)

hey Lambda, after the first 10 at $45.00, how much will you start charging (not too much i hope)? I REALLY want to buy one of these. the tailcap switch seems like it would work really good too.......


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 14, 2002)

I think its somewhere over 30 lumens, its more than double an ARC LS and thats about 15 lumens. Because of the radical approach departure in the circuitry lambda has "trained" the Luxeon to perform like an acrobatic seal. Only by the human visual prception do we see it as a steady light output.
If a high speed camera was used it would appear different. This topic may be limited about future information on his part only because of his commitment to the US Army with this design, possibly also in the matter of security. Yes I know thats hard to believe but take it or leave it.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 17, 2002)

Nop,

as the ARC-LS is driven at ~ 250ma and not at 15 lumens IMO - but taken the 18 lumens of the LS under optimum thermal conditions which most claim they can´t fully achieve at 350ma and overdriving to 400ma and theoretically calculating no loss due to even more heat we probably are at ~ 20 lumens which is still good IMO - but not at 30 Lumens as far as my math goes - need to wait for the HD for that though.

Klaus


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 17, 2002)

Man, I keep checking this thread and Lambda's web site daily for updates on this lite. I gotta get me about 3 of them, at least!

What a deal! Nice light, nice reviews, and nicely priced!

I hope he can keep the price around this level and make a ton of money too!

Looking forward to seeing what Lambda does with the 5 W Luxeon !


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 17, 2002)

Buddtx did you get one of the Illuminators?


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 17, 2002)

I got mine today!!! This is a bright light and a quality mod. I am anxiously awaiting sunset, but what flashaholic isn't? This light is easily as bright as the MNO2. And it uses *cheap* batteries. Will post more when that annoying bright yellow thing goes away.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 17, 2002)

ahhh! anticipation is the worst.


----------



## Sean (Apr 17, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lonewolf:
*I got mine today!!! This light is easily as bright as the MNO2...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I sense you wanting to part with your MN02 afterall.





I've got a happy home for it.


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 17, 2002)

looks like i'm the last to pay....ahhh...such is the life of a struggling college student. It's okay though, i've got a job now to support my hobbies! woohoo.

Sorry lambda for the wait...your money is on its way!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 17, 2002)

holy cow i just got mine...it is just as bright or even brighter than my surefire e1e! and best of all it doesn't suck up my wallet like those lithiums do!!! this is my first luxeon led flashlight... I have to say I am impressed.


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 17, 2002)

I"M IMPRESSED TOO!!! And i don't even have it yet...sheesh!!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 17, 2002)

This light is great LEDagent you may be a struggling college student but at least you know you have a rare and special light.


----------



## lambda (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm glad you guys like it!

This all started as me making a flashlight for me. Then someone I know wanted one, and then somebody else wanted one; etc; etc....

Thank You, to all who purchased the Alpha version of my mod in the first batch.

A short pause in availibility will be required as I construct a 'milspec' version to fill the next order.

There will be a "beta" version (only 10) which will incorporate all improvements to date in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 17, 2002)

Well I have been using this light all night and an incandescent 2AA can't even come close to the output. My unnofficial runtime test using Rayovac Maximun batteries is 2 1/2 hours. That is 1 hour on 2 hours off and then 1 1/2 hours on (ran it until batteries were dead). The interesting thing is it was getting dimmer but was still capable of shining a hotspot 20' away and it just went dead. I was figuring it would be like my Arc where it would be really dim before going out. If you didn't buy one this time around you should do everything in your power to get one next time they become available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2002)

I know where number 11 is going...


----------



## yclo (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*A short pause in availibility will be required as I construct a 'milspec' version to fill the next order.

There will be a "beta" version (only 10) which will incorporate all improvements to date in a couple weeks.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So just how different is the milspec version? Does it have HA3?





And what about the beta version? There are changes!?

YC


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2002)

For those interested, I just ran the Lambda Illumniator through the ProMetric system. On almost new Energizer Max batteries (several minutes previous usage while calibrating the system for the test), I got 241,800mcd out of it. I posted the beam profile analysis on its web page a couple of minutes ago.

Daniel R., I'll run your little Brinkmann mod through the ProMetric soon. I have some priority work to do ahead of it.


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lonewolf:
*Buddtx did you get one of the Illuminators?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NO! But the price is right and the reviews are good, who wouldn't want one?


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 18, 2002)

Craig comparing the Prometric readings the Illuminator is almost as bright as the E2. I knew this was a bright light I didn't realize it was that bright. The output of an E2 and the cost of AA's what a beauitiful invention.

Prometric E2

Prometric lambda Illuminator


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 18, 2002)

Not a propblem Craig




I just sit and read these postings day after day.....
I may post this fact about the Brinkmann Legends, they are NOT HA to class 3 hardness.
The finish is good and is more durable than a maglites finish IMHO, my wifw has a Legend AAA LED mod on her keychain for several months now and its only slightly scratched _AND_ its still on its original battery.


With a little research on lambdas part we are going to see about installing the *Lambda Illuminator* circuit in the AAA size Legend that many know is what I have been selling, and upcoming in the future will be his designed circuits in my mods of the AA Legends w/luxeons.

As far as the potential heatsinking problems of the 5 watt Luxeon...none.
An LED simply will not be a functional device if it had to operate anywhere near temperatures of an incandescent or halogen bulb. It would be a fatal and ineffecient flaw. If anything higher typical voltage will _decrease_ heat output as its more efficient.
People are talking of a massive heatsink, and I do not think its neccesary unless its excessively overdriven.


----------



## Bushman (Apr 18, 2002)

Jason, just remember this isn't just any luxeon light this is a lambda illuminator... I would like to think that i was one that help stir some interest about this light, but as more and more of us get one of these, i think that you will find that this is very EXTRAordanary!!!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 18, 2002)

OK...what are the milspec differences? What are the beta changes? Why only 10? people are jonesing here!!!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 18, 2002)

Hehe bushman, yeah, it IS extraordinary! And my timing perfect to send out that email and payment in time too! Not so was the case with the Arc LS. I rememeber getting on a list or something when i signed up a number of months ago, but I never knew how to order since the ordering function never worked because of demand.



but then again this is hella cheaper and a lot brighter!!!!! HAH TAKE THAT ARC LS!!... except i gotta get the ls too. hehe


----------



## Bushman (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey geoff, i know that lambda is very busy right now and he will get to questions that dan and i cannot answer. lambda is only on the fourms in the late afternoon so might check back then but i am not sure that he is following the threads real close because he is builiding lights like a mainiac for a group of soldiers right now that are going to take it, use it and abuse it to see how it does... i know not of any plans of HA or anything of the sort because these are off the shelf lights from local chain stores...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 18, 2002)

BUSHMAN..thanks on behalf of us all for your info and prompt/polite answers to my sometimes annoying requests for info ...
Do you have any ideas about the answers to the questions re: differences betw. the "milspec" version, the alpha and beta versions and why only 10 betas. Also, if the ones sent off to the soldiers result in changes, will they be offered to us? How long for the military trial? oh god I want this light....!!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 18, 2002)

Ummmm.... Folks? I know you're all really excited about this new light, but bashing Peter and the ARC LS is slumping prettly low. He has busted his hump to produce lights with all of the features WE wanted in a very small package and at extremely high inital expense on his part. Most of the modifications he did to his design that resulted in the high price he did for US. Let's just remember that.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Not so was the case with the Arc LS. I rememeber getting on a list or something when i signed up a number of months ago, but I never knew how to order since the ordering function never worked because of demand. but then again this is hella cheaper and a lot brighter!!!!! HAH TAKE THAT ARC LS!!... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2002)

Mine arrived today and I can't add anything to what's already been said, but this light is amazing. Thanx Lambda. If you ever get caught up, I'll have to get another one. lol I'm gonna call this one the "Nitetamer". I think I made a good choice on the purchase of my first mod.


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 18, 2002)

Big Tex like you I took a risk and bought one of these as my first mod and am happy I did so.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 18, 2002)

Doug,

your post makes me wonder 

What makes you think the circuit lambda is using is superior to the one Peter is using or to the ZLT+ the CPF-group designed ?

Looks like the lambda circuit is more or less just "overdriving" the heck out of the LS which makes it brighter - does this mean it is any better ?

I had been posting comparison requests to make up my mind - pretty much no response - but my opinion is that we need to know first about runtime / brightness (which will determine efficiency).

We do know quite a bit about Peters product - the ZLT+ is known in pretty much every detail and can be setup to pretty much any brightness / runtime compromise the user wants - what we heard from lambda is that the LS is run around 400ma and Craig wrote that is takes >700ma from the AAs - so ?

Klaus


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
*Ummmm.... Folks? I know you're all really excited about this new light, but bashing Peter and the ARC LS is slumping prettly low. He has busted his hump to produce lights with all of the features WE wanted in a very small package and at extremely high inital expense on his part. Most of the modifications he did to his design that resulted in the high price he did for US. Let's just remember that.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have to agree. Peter has contributed a hell of a lot to this forum, and I for one am very thankful to him. Let's not loose sight of the fact that my mod is just that, a modified flashlight. Peter's Arc is a fully machined wonder, which was designed to what CPF member said they wanted. While the Arc may not be as bright, it is because Peter stays within the recommended operating parameters of the Luxeon, as any good design engineer should.

My mod stresses the Luxeon passed it's approved operating parameters to acheive the bright output. Also, Peter supplies a warrenty, where I do not. And as mentioned above, Peter's accomidation of everyone's request for this or that has really complicated his production.

Also, the introductory price for the first lot of Illuminators, was basically a give away at cost to CPF members. 

After making just ten lights at once, I can fully appreciate what Peter must go through in producing hundreds of lights. As a customer, it can be frustrating when the production of something doesn't go as fast as we would like, but until you've done it, you have no idea all the gremlins waiting for you at every turn.....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
[qb]Ummmm.... Folks? I know you're all really excited about this new light, but bashing Peter and the ARC LS is slumping prettly low. He has busted his hump to produce lights with all of the features WE wanted in a very small package and at extremely high inital expense on his part. Most of the modifications he did to his design that resulted in the high price he did for US. Let's just remember that.



> Not so was the case with the Arc LS. I rememeber getting on a list or something when i signed up a number of months ago, but I never knew how to order since the ordering function never worked because of demand. but then again this is hella cheaper and a lot brighter!!!!! HAH TAKE THAT ARC LS!!... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> 
> OK sorry, but I didn't not mean that like it did, besides you forgot to quote my whole post, and took it out of context and forgot to include the part where i said "except i gotta get the ls too. hehe" which meant I appreciated his work and recognized his quality..... and was joking.


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2002)

Lots of questions here, and very little time.

MilSpec version: The first difference is it will have the black case (remember, off the shelf Brinkmann). The "improvements" are really internal construction changes, one relating to water proofing the battery compartment which increases cost and production time. But, if we drop a light in water, or fall in a lake, we can dry our stuff out and continue with life. A soldier who may have to ford a stream with his gear won't have that option, as he needs to keep moving. Thus the improved water proofing.

There are some other small internal changes which I felt would help in ease of assembly and durability. Nothing significant though.

I am currently working behind the sceens to pass the technical data package to someone else who will also produce these lights, and most likely also improve upon it. However, since each light has been hand made, it is an effort to measure parts and tollerances to make a reproduceable tech package. Especially when I've been dragged into overtime at work this week, and trying to produce more lights at the same time. 

I know alot of people want this light, and that is being addressed as fast as I can. But please realize, this is not a business for me, just a hobbie. In a couple weeks there will another limited quantity available, and I will post such here and on my web page when the time arrives.

An I know there are questions about run times and efficiency, but do to obligations to build lights for the next order, I just don't have the time to go there. Right now I'm more interested in longevity, and have stated before that there were trade offs in the converter design; where some efficiency was sacraficed to gain brightness. So at this point, the only testing I do is to keep shoving batteries through the test unit looking for any changes in brightness or failures. So far, tonight will bring the total to an even 40 sets of batteries run through this one unit without any problems.

So, hang in there guys, more will available soon!

Oh, and did I mention anything about a possible Magnum Illuminator?............


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 18, 2002)

holy cow, is that 40 FULL battery discharges with no problems? what about small noticable change in light output? hmmm....you must have it really nicely heatsinked! coooool!


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 18, 2002)

Just in the last couple of days I have nearly 100 requests of lambdas illuminator in the Brinkmann Legend AA, Fish and Game, Animal Control Officers and local mechanics.

Some years ago it was my job to set up and fabricate high speed punch press templates at a fiberglas plant,making an assembly line process is second hand. I can mod 3 dozen of my AAA legends in an afternoon. Even if the tolerances are off I have the equipment to fit these in my dusty stock of Legend AA size lights that have been sitting in limbo during the seaweed luxeon crisis






This is the wrong time of year for me to make mods but I will try as well to have some available.

Lambda cannot prioritize this much the same as I cannot take time away from my seasonal job, its what pays my bills when I am laid off in the winter.
I suppose if a person was adventourous and already owns the fine product of Peters they could _POSSIBLY_ install lambdas circuit, VOILA! everybody is happy!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 18, 2002)

Lambda-are you pulsing the LS quickly to avoid overheating while overdriving the led?
I recall a reference a couple of pages back about the light not appearing the same but for our visual perception.
Whatever it is,I want to try one of these things.
troy


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by ColdLight:
*holy cow, is that 40 FULL battery discharges with no problems? what about small noticable change in light output? hmmm....you must have it really nicely heatsinked! coooool!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My "reference" is no certified intsrument, but simply a solar cell with a short section of pvc tubing glued to it which centers the flashlight into the same position for a reference reading. No corelation to any reference, just looking for any significant change in readings, or any trends. So far slighty brighter by my cheap measurements.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 19, 2002)

Lambda - have you considered licensing out your circuit to Peter for inclusion in the Arc LS in place of the current circuit? You two may want to get together and form a partnership on this one.....

Just a thought - I'll let you two work out the details if it's feasable.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 19, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>What makes you think the circuit lambda is using is superior to the one Peter is using or to the ZLT+ the CPF-group designed ?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Klaus - Obviously your definition of "superior" and mine are different. From the pics it is pretty obvious that the light output from Lambda's circuit is superior. As for runtime, 2-3 hours would be plenty for me. As for efficiency, I really couldn't care very much. I tend to try to see things from the "average Joe" point of view, not from the "electronics-expert-analyze-everything" point of view. Brighter is better, provided runtime is reasonable.

So - If it is feasable, and economical, for Peter and Lambda to work together to produce a much brighter Arc LS that has the possiblilty of selling better than the current design (note I said "possibility" not that it "will") as a result of the increased brightness, and still has decent runtime, then these two guys should get together and share ideas. That's what innovation is all about.





<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>besides you forgot to quote my whole post, and took it out of context and forgot to include the part where i said "except i gotta get the ls too. hehe" which meant I appreciated his work and recognized his quality..... and was joking.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sorry if I get "uppity" sometimes, but slamming someone, even in jest, gets under my skin sometimes - especially when we've all watched Peter develop the Arc LS from it's infancy in large part from the inputs of CPF members such as yourself. His work and contributions to the CPF and it's membership should be held in the highest regard.


----------



## Gransee (Apr 19, 2002)

Well, for what it is worth, I am open to suggestions. We do have several circuits planned for the LS to give us more control on how much power we can take in and put out. But there is always something better out there. Just remember we are a small company so we are not likely to make anyone rich on licensing fees.

Currently we do not want to push more power through the LS. We have a 10 year warranty to plan for. Once we improve the heat sink or more power hungry LEDs come out, then we will dial it up. I would like to flatten out our discharge curve as much as possible. Improving efficiency is high on my list too. Maybe what would help is some peer revue on our planned circuits to make them all they can be. Confidentiality would be important of course and only those who have proven they really know their power conversion would be asked to take a crack at it. Our current (free) consultants know their stuff, but more eyeballs might squeeze another 5% out of the circuit or make it smaller, etc.

We have already looked at most IC solutions for DC-DC conversion. The 3402 looks like it could meet some of our requirments but not all. TI has some parts with a high boost coefficient but their packages are way too big. But our best canidate circuit is a level above (kind of proud of it can't you tell?). Of course we would do current tracking, variable duty rate, blah blah. One thing that I have a bunch of people looking at and none have yet to provide good input is on our auxiliary switching circuit. 

This offer goes out to Lamda, Bike Nomad, Electrolumens, MrAl, Duggg, Mercator or any other obviously knowledgable CPF member. Sorry if I missed your name, I don't read every post! So speak up please. This would not be open source but more of a private design panel. It would be best to keep the group as small as possible to miminize the designs from leaking out or a RAMBUS type of affair from occuring. 

There would be NDAs to go around for everyone and maybe a team member only forum for us to pass ideas back and forth easily. This is all just a thought at this point of course since I was planning on hacking it alone until Quickbeam made his point.

I can't offer much in the way of fame or fortune at this point but maybe a future flashlight with your design changes and public recognition that your design went into thousands of production units?

Peter Gransee


----------



## txwest (Apr 19, 2002)

You can order direct from Brinkman. TX


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 19, 2002)

I apologise if this has been covered on another thread, but will the LS/O or Lambada's mod fit into a SF E1 bezel? this circuit in an E1 would be beautiful!


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 19, 2002)

I got your email Lambda. Now i just have to wait till it gets here. WHOO HOOO!!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 19, 2002)

Just wondering lamnda posts on his website that the illuminator gets 2-6 hours runtime. Which batteries give the 6 hours?


----------



## prn (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm not any kind of expert and I don't want anybody to think I'm even thinking of bashing anybody. At this point, I still have only one Arc AAA (yes, I expect to buy more



) and my Lambda Illuminator showed up in my mailbox yesterday. I love 'em both! If I ever get around to an Arc-LS I'm sure I would love that too.

When the Illuminator arrived, the first thing I did was to pop the batteries into it and turn it on. Nothing happened. I opened it back up again and turned around the battery that I had, in my clumsy haste, put in backwards.



Then it worked just fine!

This puppy is bright! I compared it informally to a Mag 3D. The Mag had a bit brighter hot spot, but I'm not at all sure that the Illuminator wasn't putting out more light. The light was definitely a lot cleaner than the Mag. (Not unusual, I know.)It was still daylight outside, so I tried them in the semidark attic. They both lit up the far end, approximately 40 feet away, pretty well but the Illuminator, with no focus and pretty much no hot spot, lit up a lot more than the Mag, which had to be focused down pretty tight to be brighter than the Illuminator at any point. The Illuminator may not throw a beam as far as some, but it's not just for close range work. 

The Illuminator looks completely professional. It may say "Brinkmann Legend" on the outside, but I know that it's a "Lambda Illuminator" and it can really live up to that name.



This is a great light.

Paul


----------



## Bushman (Apr 20, 2002)

I must agree totally with all of the posts here on page five... As one of the first holders of the illuminator i must say that i feel very lucky... It is a great mod and a great design, simplistic form and function... this circut is simple and it does its job without flaw... To all of you that go the extra mile to make this forum what it is and all the innovation that is described in it; THANKS!


----------



## Lux Luthor (Apr 20, 2002)

Where can you get a Legend 2AA? Just on the web?


----------



## lambda (Apr 20, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lonewolf:
*Just wondering lamnda posts on his website that the illuminator gets 2-6 hours runtime. Which batteries give the 6 hours?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

There is no magic battery out there (yet) to give you a straight 6 hours of run time. 

Using alkiline batteries on a straight run, you will get 2 hours run time. If those same batteries are used the next day, you will get another 45min or so out of them.

The 6 hours is just an estimate of what is possible using Energizer E2, or similar, batteries when the flashlight is used for short intermittent periods.

AA batteries simply don't like providing the high current required by the Illuminator, and tend to peter out faster under continual use than if used intermittently.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 20, 2002)

Energizer E2 (Lithium ?) still have only max 2800ma capacity or so - even when giving some time to rest I personally would doubt that runtime as the theoretical math would show 6 times 700ma = 4200ma - so getting 4200ma out of a 2800ma device would really be magic






Klaus


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 20, 2002)

You are still thinking linear Klaus, thats for a perfect flat discharge of 700mA for 6 hours, and we all know the LS can be very bright running on 188mA as like my mods do, recalculate an hour at 600ma,an hour at 450ma, two hours at 350mA and two hours at 250mA and such, this is just an approximation or in others words a "guestimate".

The circuit is not so much as a constant current limiting voltage but more of a voltage pumping or high cycle impulse driver.

Any way about it this is like comparing speedboats to tugboats, one is steady and strong, the other kicks butt.

I see lambdas impulse engines more flexible for different voltages within parameters, it could easily handle and engage the 6v for a luxeon requiring 7.2v such as the new 5 watt luxeon.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 20, 2002)

Thx Daniel - I see - just thought it was regulated and would have (almost) the same brightness / flat discharge throughout battery life just like the ARC LS or the ZLT+ have.

While "recalculate an hour at 600ma,an hour at 450ma, two hours at 350mA and two hours at 250mA and such" would certainly be a pretty good usage for the cells capacity.

Klaus


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for the help I thought maybe there was a better battery out there and I was missing it. So far the Rayovacs work well and are inexpensive.


----------



## danno (Apr 22, 2002)

Am I correct in assuming that Lambda is pulsing current through the LS at a frequency fast enough that the human eye doesn't perceive the flickering? Is that the reason the LS can be driven to such brightness? I note that on page 5 of the LS datasheet it says that the "Peak Pulsed Forward Current" is 500 mA, while the normal maximum is 350 mA. (http://www.luxeon.com/pdfs/Luxeon_star_DS.PDF)
I don't want to take anything away from Lambda or jeopardize any secrets (I've e-mailed him wanting to buy an illuminator but there aren't any available



). Still, this is an experimenters' forum, so let's start experimenting. Anyone have any ideas what circuit can be used to replicate an illuminator until I can buy one? Is there an easy way to pulse the Zetex circuit at 500 mA?


----------



## Klaus (Apr 22, 2002)

danno,

look for threads names Zetek or the circuit named ZLT+ here on the forum

Klaus


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 22, 2002)

hey lambda, is this thing brighter than another 2AA legend with the original incandescent lamp?


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 22, 2002)

ColdLight I have the Illuminator and this light is way brighter than the AA Legend.


----------



## lambda (Apr 22, 2002)

Right now, I've got ten of the milspec ones right in front of me. you should see ten going at once; I'm even amazed.......


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 23, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*Right now, I've got ten of the milspec ones right in front of me. you should see ten going at once; I'm even amazed.......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Stop Teasing Us!

I check your page daily for sales updates!


----------



## lambda (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, but they are gone now. On their way across the ocean to be abused my their new owners. They will be missed.......Guess I'll just have to make some more........


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 23, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*Oh, but they are gone now. On their way across the ocean to be abused my their new owners. They will be missed.......Guess I'll just have to make some more........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I wish you lots of success with your military lights! Hope they meet (actually exceed!) the needs of the troops, and hope you get more orders!

Congradulations! Looking forward when you offer more Lambda lights!


----------



## danno (Apr 24, 2002)

Klaus, 
Thanks for the info. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in a fine tip for my soldering iron.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Apr 24, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*Oh, but they are gone now. On their way across the ocean to be abused my their new owners. They will be missed.......Guess I'll just have to make some more........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Any idea when you might update your site with the next set of lucky owners? And info about the holster would be cool too! Thanks for the light!

Del


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 24, 2002)

I will be putting mine through the paces as soon as I recieve it



. Lambda, I'm looking forward to beating the absolute living crap out of your mod. 

Eric


----------



## lambda (Apr 24, 2002)

LightSpeed,

You'll have to wait in line behind the PostMan! Ha Ha!


----------



## lambda (Apr 24, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bright Scouter:
*Any idea when you might update your site with the next set of lucky owners? And info about the holster would be cool too! Thanks for the light!

Del*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The holster is just a crappy nylon belt holster; I bought some Brinkmanns from BassPro because they came with holsters. They also came with a the "BassPro" emblem etched into the barrel. So, if you want a holster, you gota take it with the matching BassPro flashlight.

Maybe another holster later.

More lights will be ready soon; besides, I needed a little break. These lights take hours and hours to build. That's why some more design changes are being made, new tooling added, and some jigs being built. I'm not making another batch by hand like that.

I think this new design will allow me to keep the price and not work so hard; that remains to be seen though..

Right now I've only got one lens left, and I've got a use for it. But more are on the way, and should be here thu/fri. However, I'm not going to be allowed to make any flashlights this weekend. My wife's going to visit our daughter and grandson for a couple of weeks and she's told she wants to see me before she leaves, and NOT in the shop!

But then too, she'll be gone for the first two weeks of May.................


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 24, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*LightSpeed,

You'll have to wait in line behind the PostMan! Ha Ha!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Yeah, I can see it now ::: imagining :::







Eric


----------



## yclo (Apr 27, 2002)

Lambda,

I remembered on one post you said that you set up the illuminator circuit to cut off at a certain voltage so that it wouldn't damage your rechargables right? If you removed the "rechargables protection" and let the circuit drain normal alkalines or lithiums right down to the max, do you think the light would last much longer?

YC


----------



## lambda (Apr 28, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by yclo:
*Lambda,

I remembered on one post you said that you set up the illuminator circuit to cut off at a certain voltage so that it wouldn't damage your rechargables right? If you removed the "rechargables protection" and let the circuit drain normal alkalines or lithiums right down to the max, do you think the light would last much longer?

YC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Probably not. My experience has been that sucking as much juice out of AA cells as the Illuminator does causes them to submit to the 'God of high internal resistance' after about two hours of continuous use. It could run longer probably, but at a reduced brightness; and what fun would that be? And at the risk of destroying my fleet of NiMh rechargeables......I love my rechargeables!

The best way to get all the power out of AA cells is to use the light as most people use flashlights; intermittently, so the batteries get a chance to recover between uses.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi Lambda, Just got your mail.





looking forward to it. I just hope it will arrive before next Tuesday, because I won't be in for a month.(if you don't get a reply in a few days, don't cramp. I'll try to find an internet connection to notice you...)
(squeezing four years worth of vacation into four weeks...)




Thanks again.
Bart


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lambda:
*Right now, I've got ten of the milspec ones right in front of me. you should see ten going at once; I'm even amazed.......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I hope you're making an Illuminator for *cv3po*, cause he's holding mine hostage until then.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats right, if I miss out on the next batch Craig's Illuminator gets it.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 30, 2002)

Lambda - 

Would you be willing to sell one of your circuits independently from the light? I have a little 2-AA LS headlamp that could really use a power boost. I wouldn't care if you potted it all in epoxy to conceal the design details (I probably wouldn't know what everything is anyway...) and just leave some labled lengths of wire hanging out.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*Lambda - 

Would you be willing to sell one of your circuits independently from the light? I have a little 2-AA LS headlamp that could really use a power boost. I wouldn't care if you potted it all in epoxy to conceal the design details (I probably wouldn't know what everything is anyway...) and just leave some labled lengths of wire hanging out.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


After the Illuminator rush settles down, I may make some form of 'kit' available, but still evaluating that effort. Lot's to consider in the heatsinking requiremnts for this circuit.








cv3p0



The Luxeon Police have been notified of your threats!

Hmmm, looking thru the mail orders I got today, don't see anything from Michigan here.......


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 30, 2002)

lol yeah. i don't normal people like us would be able to epoxy the LED as perfect as you did!  Question: The head is glued tight, right? Does this have something to do with the epoxy/thermal paste?


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jason:
*lol yeah. i don't normal people like us would be able to epoxy the LED as perfect as you did!  Question: The head is glued tight, right? Does this have something to do with the epoxy/thermal paste?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, the head is thermally bonded to the battery tube to form one large heatsink. The Luxeon's heatsink is thermally bonded to battery tube and head internally. One big happy hand warmer......


----------



## cave dave (May 1, 2002)

Let see they all sold in about 5 minutes.
Might want to raise that price





I'm not sure if I got one or not, but I think I might prefer the kit now that I read that post, if I could lower the boost to more managable levels and a longer burn time. And now that I'm an "experianced" modder.

My first mod


UPDATE: Whoo Hooo I'm number 8!


----------



## Bright Scouter (May 1, 2002)

Man am I bummed! I missed the order the first time. So I flew home from work, threw open the door at 6:03, got to the page, and no order icon. It was gone by the time I got there. I guess almost getting the ticket on the highway wasn't worth it.





OK Lambda, any idea when you will open up ordering again? I may have to use a vacation day next time!





Del


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by cave dave:
*
Might want to raise that price




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bite your tongue!

Say, when you ordered, did you just send Payal to Lambda's email address? I was a bit confused on that whole "ordering link will be open" business seeing as how it was just the email address.

Since I haven't gotten an order confirmation, I'm a bit skeptical about me having done it correctly. Did you get an email confirmation?


----------



## cave dave (May 1, 2002)

i sent an Email saying I want one thats it.

I think it will take a while for him to reply to everyone. After i got my order number I paypaled him.


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

Thanks Dave -

I sure hope it works for me. One way or another I've sent the money.


----------



## L.E.D. (May 1, 2002)

cv3p0 The Luxeon Police have been notified of your threats!

Uh-oh, they might come after you with a 5-watt InfraRed Luxeon Star! better watch out......


----------



## Bright Scouter (May 1, 2002)

Darell,

I just emailed him and he sent back an order number. Did you try email? I had thought there was going to be an icon too.

Del


----------



## r2 (May 1, 2002)

I thought I was being over-eager hovering by the computer at 7pm (6pm CDT) waiting to order one of these, but I'm glad I did. I got in as lucky #13 and the whole thing was over a couple minutes later. Now to wait...

still waiting...

*sigh*

- Russ


----------



## rlhess (May 1, 2002)

Well as a newbie here, I lucked out--I got #25 and I couldn't believe how quickly they went! I even had my Palm set to make sure I was online in time. My PayPal receipt is timestamped at 4:01:57!!

I'm looking forward to it. THANKS, Lambda!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

Jeez. This seems quite sad. I emailed after I'd heard that everybody else emailed, but that was long after the order link went away, of course. Now there is a note on the site asking not to send email. I sent paypal directly, and the transaction happened at 16:01:33 CDT. BUT, I never did send an email to get an order number, and of course an order number was never sent.

Oh, the humanity. I cancelled two appoinmtments to be home for this, and it looks like I blew it. When I clicked on that link, and it just came up with an email address, I didn't know what the heck to do. I just decided to send money immediately. Almost wish I'd sent a check now....


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Jeez. This seems quite sad. I emailed after I'd heard that everybody else emailed, but that was long after the order link went away, of course. Now there is a note on the site asking not to send email. I sent paypal directly, and the transaction happened at 16:01:33 CDT. BUT, I never did send an email to get an order number, and of course an order number was never sent.

Oh, the humanity. I cancelled two appoinmtments to be home for this, and it looks like I blew it. When I clicked on that link, and it just came up with an email address, I didn't know what the heck to do. I just decided to send money immediately. Almost wish I'd sent a check now....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell,

You should have gotten an email; I'll check again to be sure.

UPDATE: You be order #24.


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

Now there's the best news I've heard all day! But alas, I've seen no email from you since yesterday...

[email protected] or
[email protected]

Looking forward to hearing from you!


*** Edit *** 
Email is here. Order #24. Whew. JUST under the wire.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2002)

Not to fret, shipments are made from Payments, not orders. When your payment comes up on the list, you'll get the next one going out. It's the only way I know how to make sure everyone who has payed gets a light. Someone may order and not send payment, so they effectively go to the end of the ship to list.


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Y'know - I just gotta say this. Lambda has got to be the cutting edge (in a micro sorta way) of customer-oriented manufacturing






Dontcha just love watching his page update as he progresses, with your order number, pix and testing+shipping status reports? If things moved just a bit faster, you could settle down in front of your screen with a soda and some crunchies til testing begins...

Wow - everything you buy should be this way, ideally IMHO



Imagine ordering a Jeep and tracking it down the assembly line. Not necessary probably for most, but for enthusiasts like us - it's like conception, gestation and finally - delivery (pun intended!) 





Fantastic job there, Lambda!


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (May 1, 2002)

I somewhat know the feeling when I was making the AAA Legend mods, and I'm somewhat surprised nobody is "bashing" his lights either. IMHO its the best mod on the market hands down for the price that is a real steal, for starters its a single emitter, not an 18 LED light going for $125,its in the superior designed Brinkmann case, its been tested to the point of idiocy by certain people.
When his lambda drivers are installed in the Brinkmann Legends with lambertian Luxeons (and various colors) I will have this winter they will be selling for about $60-70 retail.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*When his lambda drivers are installed in the Brinkmann Legends with lambertian Luxeons...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

What is the difference between the "lambertian" Luxeons and the ones he is selling -- correction, Sold Out Of -- now? Something about...batwings or something?

IAAN (I Am A Newbie)...


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

MrBulk,

Right now there are 2 basic types of Luxeons that I know of that are "officially" available: Low-Dome(Batwings - broader beam) and High-Dome(Lambertians - narrower beam). The Batwing and Lambertian tags refer to their dispersion pattern characteristics (check out www.luxeon.com for their detailed datasheets - you'll see).

For now, white Luxeons have only been available in batwing configuration - these are the ones you get in the Arc-LS. However, high-domes are available for some of the other LS colors. 

If you read the Arc-LS threads, you'll notice Peter spoke of a side-emitting LS as well (this is new to me).

The Lambda driver, I presume, refers to the electronics behind what make Lambda's Legend mod drive the LS so brightly. I think Daniel was referring to how great it would be once the high-dome whites (which are reported going to be about 2x brighter then the low-domes) and Lambda's electronics were combined in a later generation of this mod.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 1, 2002)

Daniel I can't wait to see what you have in store for us this winter. Are your mod's going to be based on the AA Brinkman?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Daniel Ramsey:
*its been tested to the point of idiocy by certain people.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


You wouldn't be refering to someone in particular *throws Illuminator agianst garage door*, would you?





Eric


----------



## Bushman (May 2, 2002)

Well I am glad that i did not have to go through that order mess! I just finished the first set of batteries on my illuminator while doing some caulking outside last night... Just went kaplut! I turned it off and waited about 10 seconds and turned back on... LIGHT then 5 sec later kaplut! I tell ya if you don't belive in internal resistance and battery recovery this circut will make you a believer... I carry this thing with me everywhere... even in the daytime hehe..... thanks agian


----------



## sunspot (May 2, 2002)

Can someone post Lambda's web site for me? I want in.


----------



## Bushman (May 2, 2002)

Pfred go to buy/sell/trade/ and look under lambda illuminator for sale... it is in the first couple of posts.


----------



## Darell (May 2, 2002)

Dana -

It is right here Lambda but the bad news is that you can't actually GET in right now. Poor Kevin has 30 backordered now. I think he'd better hire some help... maybe quit the day job!


----------



## lambda (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Dana -

It is right here Lambda but the bad news is that you can't actually GET in right now. Poor Kevin has 30 backordered now. I think he'd better hire some help... maybe quit the day job!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quit the day job? Never. I've suffered over twenty years working toward my retirement, they aint going to get out of it THAT easy!

Well, the wife leaves in the morning, and I've got the next four days off work. Maybe I'll just go fishing for the next few days ....... What?.... Illuminators???.... What is this Illuminator of which you speak????


----------



## sunspot (May 2, 2002)

Lambda. May I place an order with you?
Prove Darell wrong.


----------



## Darell (May 2, 2002)

I've gotta say, Dana - that's at least a unique angle. Most people would really go for something that would so quickly prove me wrong.


----------



## Graham (May 2, 2002)

Looks like I've missed out again. Or is it possible to put in a back order?

Graham


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (May 2, 2002)

I wish I had 4 days off, been pushing 12 hour days for 11 days straight now, tomorrow we will be sending out our whole fleet of concrete mixers or at least 8 of them for three round trips of a job site 15 miles up the road. huge railroad overpass going in, will take 3 days to deliver the 500 yards of concrete. Meanwhile I am scrambling all over and atop a 70' cement silo installing the air lines, electrical and wiring to a main batching panel. 
First thing tomorrow morning I need to install a digital FM tranciever in our latest and newest concrete mixer that just arrived two days ago, it was the Ready Mix Association Las Vegas convention award winner show truck, my boss was able to buy it, man is it pretty! Irridescant pearl white with multi color irradescant black frame, ALL the tail and marker lights including the white back up lights are LED, even the control panel for the mixer controls have red LED panel lights. There is a huge screaming American Eagle logo on the drum, the truck is a 2002 Peterbilt with a Kimble Mixer on it. It has a Cummins ISM 10 litre (600 cubic inch) diesel, all electronic.


Oh and yes I plan to make the lambertian/lambda Brinkmann legends this fall. My goal is to supply at least 200 for the season.


----------



## Darell (May 3, 2002)

Peter calls that point "moon mode." I guess we should call it "moonless night mode" in the Illuminator.





Gosh, if only these had a "under-driven-long run-time" switch... nevermind...

I just can't wait for mine


----------



## Bushman (May 3, 2002)

Darell you will just love it! it is a fantastic piece of work, Don't get me wrong, I am not upset that I just died, rather i expected it and was impressed to see that this circut really does suck the batts. dry and then when they have a chance to recover just a little bit it can hit em again! Not giving up my illuminator NOOOO sir!


----------



## ElektroLumens (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*

This offer goes out to Lamda, Bike Nomad, Electrolumens, MrAl, Duggg, Mercator or any other obviously knowledgable CPF member. Sorry if I missed your name, I don't read every post! So speak up please. This would not be open source but more of a private design panel. It would be best to keep the group as small as possible to miminize the designs from leaking out or a RAMBUS type of affair from occuring. 

Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Hello Peter,

I was just reading through this thread and saw this post you made. I would consider it an privelage to help you in some way. I very much appreciate your making the Luxeon Star's available to us for purchase. I appreciate your work on the LS and hope that I might purchase one sometime.

I don't consider myself an expert, but would be glad to put my 2 cents in on any project you might be working on. 

Wayne WWW.elektrolumens.com


----------



## sunspot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I've gotta say, Dana - that's at least a unique angle. Most people would really go for something that would so quickly prove me wrong.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Thank you for the complement Darell. That was my intention.


----------



## brightnorm (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Daniel Ramsey:
*...Meanwhile I am scrambling all over and atop a 70' cement silo ...Oh and yes I plan to make the lambertian/lambda Brinkmann legends this fall. My goal is to supply at least 200 for the season.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Daniel,

That silo-scrambling sounds risky as h**l!

Do you have any idea of runtime for the lambertians compared to the current LS's?


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (May 3, 2002)

Well I havn't fallen yet!




it has an enclosed cage ladder, I am wiring in a low and high level bindicator panel with large colored lamps and a high level warning horn. Just another typical busier than snot day, we shipped out over 300 yards of concrete, I clocked in at 4:58 am, another 12 hour day.

I cannot be certain but the hidomes in white anyway should have similar current draws, the beam is just different, I'm also not certain but I think the high dome will not require a collimator, it would be a focussed beam, narrower than the regular LS.


----------



## brightnorm (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Daniel Ramsey:
*
I cannot be certain but the hidomes in white anyway should have similar current draws, the beam is just different, I'm also not certain but I think the high dome will not require a collimator, it would be a focussed beam, narrower than the regular LS.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK Daniel, thanks

BN


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 4, 2002)

Is there anyway for me to get on the list of lucky flashaholics. I would love to have one of your mods.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (May 4, 2002)

The last 35 luxeons I bought were from Future-Active, ask any long term member about them and the pea green luxeons.




Also I have bought some excellant ones from Peter G. at ARC Light.


----------



## sflate (May 8, 2002)

Just for comparison sake, how would this compare to the Orginal light with it's original bulb? How about compared to a standard AA mini-mag? (that I'm more familiar with

How does the regulated circuit work? Does the light stay pretty constant for a reasonable amount of time or drop off quickly?


----------

